# Looking for a good Family Adventure/Huge Uplifting Orchestral Reference Track



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a good 3-Act (roughly 2 min) track that I can use as a reference track for "family adventure" or huge/epic uplifting genre.

Does anyone know of any? It doesn't have to be downloadable. It could be YouTube or possibly a public music library where you can listen to tracks.

Some examples of what I'm looking for are below. I could use these, but it would be nice to have a track without voiceovers ... or a track that is a true 3-Act structure.

Thanks!
Brandon

Disney+ 
Disney+ 
Onward 
Pan 
Inmate #1


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 22, 2022)

While I don't have specific tracks in mind, you can have a field day simply going through catalogs of production music publishers, since so many of them have their tracks online and available for listening these days.

A few to get you started:
*Ghostwriter*: https://ghostwriter.sourceaudio.com/#!details?id=35570089
*Universal Trailer Music*: https://www.universalproductionmusic.com/en-gb/discover/labels/148/universal-trailer-series
And if you're a fan of the "Fingers Brothers": https://www.extrememusic.com/search?blank=1&gen=[8]&ins=[11012]

There's loads more if you look up trailer music publishers, and they all have good filtering options to narrow down your results.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks! I tried Universal, but I'll try the others. I wasn't getting quite the vibe I was looking for in those references.


----------

